# (video) SBG's James Gallagher in shoving match at weigh in



## MMA Crazy TV (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Bellator 158 main card starts in 3 hrs.

Correction: 5 hrs.

Correction: its tomorrow (saturday) 5 hrs from time on this post.

Correction: It was 3 hrs after all?!


----------

